# Had to fill my time doin something



## Bo0YaA (Sep 29, 2008)

Hey guys, I recently started putting together a collection of loaded rifle and pistol cartridges to display in my man cave. If you have any that are not on the list below and would be willing to part with one, I will gladly reimburse you for the components, as well as shipping if you live to far to meet with me. Here are the calibers I currently have in my collection. Also, many of these I have duplicates of, if you would like to trade me one for another, let me know which one you are interested in and I will let you know if its one I have duplicates of. Thanks!! 

.45-70 Govt.
.375 Ruger
.35 Remington
.338 Federal
.32 Win Special
.300 Win Mag
.300 WSM
.30-06 Rem
.30-06 Rem Accelorator 
7.62x54r
7.62x51 NATO
.308 Win
.308 Win Accelorator
.300 Savage
.30-30 Win
.30-30 Win Accelorator
.30 Carbine 
7.62x39
7mm Mag
.280 Ackley
7mm-08
.270 WSM
.270 WIn
.264 Win Mag
6.5x55 Swede
.260 Rem
6.5 Creedmoor
6.5 Grendel
.243 Win
.220 Russian
.22-250 Rem
.223 Rem
.221 Rem
.22 WMR
.22 LR
.17 HMR

Pistol cartridges as follows.
.454 Casull
.45 Long Colt
.45 ACP
.44 Mag
.44 Special
10mm
.40 S&W
.357 Sig
.357 Mag
38 Special
9mm Luger
.380 ACP


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

So......It looks like the .25's weren't invited to the party? 

I have a few for ya.-----SS


----------



## Bo0YaA (Sep 29, 2008)

The party has been waiting for them actually lol. Thanks buddy!


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

I have a 32-20 you could add to that list....


----------



## Bo0YaA (Sep 29, 2008)

Awesome! Let me know where you are located and either we can meet or I can pay for shipping if that's easier.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

You would have to ship it UPS or FedEX ground since you can not ship ammo through the USPS.


----------



## Bo0YaA (Sep 29, 2008)

As long as it doesn't have powder or primer in it, there are no issues shipping it. I can always load a primer on my end for display purposes.


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

Critter said:


> You would have to ship it UPS or FedEX ground since you can not ship ammo through the USPS.


We're going private pony express on this one Critter, no freight bill from the big boys.....;-)


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

No problem, it is just something that a lot of people don't know. 

I once had a gentleman that was going to ship me some 357 Herrett brass and he decided to put in a few loaded rounds that he had. 

He said that it was quite interesting when the postal inspectors got done with him


----------



## KineKilla (Jan 28, 2011)

I have a .204 Ruger you could have...don't see it on your list.


----------



## Bo0YaA (Sep 29, 2008)

I would gladly take a .204! Where are you located? would it be easier to ship or meet, I'm in Farmington.


----------



## deljoshua (Jul 29, 2013)

I have few not on your list you could have. 
300 RUM
7mm mag
6.5 carcano
I might have some others, I will check tonight.


----------



## Bo0YaA (Sep 29, 2008)

I did end up getting a 7mm mag but I will gladly take the Carcano and Rum if you could spare them. Let me know where you are from and we can meet up or I can send ya some $$ to ship them.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

I probably have a dozen or more i could add, if you ever come through Price on your way to Moab or Powell stop by and I can add a few.


----------



## Bo0YaA (Sep 29, 2008)

I actually do come through there a couple times a year. My good buddy Wayne manages the Sutherlands there in town. Ill let ya know next time I head that way.


----------



## KineKilla (Jan 28, 2011)

Bo0YaA said:


> I would gladly take a .204! Where are you located? would it be easier to ship or meet, I'm in Farmington.


I'm in West Jordan...hardly worth the hassle of shipping. I work in downtown SLC and can bring it with me, or try to connect with you at some point in my travels northward.

Send me a PM and we can work out the specifics.


----------



## Bo0YaA (Sep 29, 2008)

Just want to say thanks to BPTurkeys, WyoGoob, KineKilla, Nambaster and Bodacious for helping me out with my collection! So far I have been able to collect about 240 different calibers (not all up yet) and I thought I would show how I decided to display them in the man cave. The ones wrapped in sticky notes do not have head stamps and had to be identified through research. Once I figure out a labeling system those will be removed. Oh and yes the grenades are inert lol. I'm still looking for stuff like the WSSM stuff, AI stuff, and whatever anybody is willing to part with. I'm more than willing to pay you for the components, so let me know if you have anything unique, obsolete or just not real popular.


----------



## KineKilla (Jan 28, 2011)

Inert Grenades !!?

Where is the fun in that?


----------



## Bo0YaA (Sep 29, 2008)

I agree but the ATF frowns on me owning ones that are functional for some reason lol.


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

Cool display!

I have a .223WSSM round for you. Short, fat and wicked..


----------



## Bo0YaA (Sep 29, 2008)

That would be great man when and where could I meet ya?


----------

